# BSD: The TPU! way



## wiak (Feb 26, 2007)

you might have hear of unix? yes?
and The University of California, Berkeley yes?
then you might have heard of Berkeley Software Distribution? yes?
this is the BSD way of TPU!

NOTE: this is BSD, do not confuse it with Linux, thats another Operating system 

Try it out there are many live cd/dvd based systems based on varius bsd operating systems
*FreeBSD*
The FreeBSD Operating system, there are altenatives, like OpenBSD, NetBSD, but in this thread i will show you FreeBSD
latest FreeBSD stable is 7.2
http://freebsd.org
you might want to read the FreeBSD Handbook
if you want the adventures of installing it the old school way
or just try some of the customized based on freebsd's that are easy to install, see below  

*FreeBSD based*

*DesktopBSD* is based on FreeBSD 6.2, its freebsd with a new skin
http://desktopbsd.net
LiveCD/InstallCD, http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/477

*PC-BSD* is based on FreeBSD, its a new system, it uses the kernel (the core) of freebsd
http://www.pcbsd.org
VMware image, http://www.pcbsd.org/?p=download#vmware


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 26, 2007)

I will definitely try PC-BSD, right as soon as I get my hands on some blank CD's .


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd bet that MIGONS sounds off in here... I know he's a UNIX person, because I've seen him on many forums & know where he is coming from as a UNIX fan!



* Best IP Stack in the business exists on the BSD series, afaik... after all, it was good enough for Microsoft to pattern THEIR Windows NT-based OS' IP stack from!

APK


----------



## wiak (Feb 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> I will definitely try PC-BSD, right as soon as I get my hands on some blank CD's .


you should try DesktopBSD 1.6, it can be booted live from CD/DVD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is a interesting and brief history of the freeBSD project!  

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/history.html


----------



## Migons (Mar 7, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> I'd bet that MIGONS sounds off in here... I know he's a UNIX person, because I've seen him on many forums & know where he is coming from as a UNIX fan!



Hhaha, definitely  

But yeah, I certainly like FreeBSD and recommend everybody to try it out. Or maybe DesktopBSD is better to start getting to know BSD world (because DBSD can be used as normal FreeBSD too - without X11's and KDE/Gnome's few-day installation process).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2007)

Migons said:


> Hhaha, definitely
> 
> But yeah, I certainly like FreeBSD and recommend everybody to try it out. Or maybe DesktopBSD is better to start getting to know BSD world (because DBSD can be used as normal FreeBSD too - without X11's and KDE/Gnome's few-day installation process).



haha yea. compiling x11 and i high end gui from source can take a couple hours even with a high powered cpu. the nice thing about desktopbsd is that it is already configured freebsd/gui package.


----------



## wiak (Jan 7, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha yea. compiling x11 and i high end gui from source can take a couple hours even with a high powered cpu. the nice thing about desktopbsd is that it is already configured freebsd/gui package.


and DesktopBSD uses the award winning and excellence FreeBSD ports/package Collection


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 7, 2008)

Will this work on the PS3?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 7, 2008)

im not sure if it will work. i am assuming that it will if you get the right architecture version. whatever architecture yellowdog uses then get that for bsd.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2008)

Try ppc64 for BSD. You'll have to find or make a suitable bootloader to install it tho.


----------



## wiak (Jan 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Try ppc64 for BSD. You'll have to find or make a suitable bootloader to install it tho.


jupp, there isnt a PPC64 version of DesktopBSD nor PC-BSD, only FreeBSD has PPC64 version


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2008)

wiak said:


> jupp, there isnt a PPC64 version of DesktopBSD nor PC-BSD, only FreeBSD has PPC64 version


I was just speaking of BSD in general. Never really messed with it, so I don't know what distros have what.


----------



## cebit (May 5, 2009)

A quick note.

the NT kernel includes many concepts of the original BSD design. This applies to practically every workstation OS built by MS: NT, 2K, XP, VISTA, W7.

In my opinion the best implementation of BSD in terms of usability and effectiveness in a production environment is OSX.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2009)

cebit said:


> A quick note.
> 
> the NT kernel includes many concepts of the original BSD design. This applies to practically every workstation OS built by MS: NT, 2K, XP, VISTA, W7.
> 
> In my opinion the best implementation of BSD in terms of usability and effectiveness in a production environment is OSX.



yea, OSX is really the hardcore desktop version of BSD. btw, 7.2 came out yesterday.


----------

